# can you remove a ZFS log device?



## wonslung (Dec 23, 2009)

I am wondering if there is a safe way to remove a ZFS log device?

When i first created this pool i added a log device but in retrospect it wasn't a great idea and was probably a waste of the hard drive.  Is there a safe way to remove it? I can't seem to find any good info on the subject.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 23, 2009)

From what I've read, the only way to remove a log device from a ZFSv13 pool is to recreate the pool without it.    And if the log device ever gets corrupted, the pool becomes inaccessible, which is why log devices should always be mirror vdevs.

There's work in OpenSolaris to enable removal of log devices from a pool (reverting to the in-pool log).  But I don't think it's been released yet.


----------

